

Redesigning TechCrunch: We Picked This Logo Just to Piss You Off - hydrazine
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/11/redesigning-techcrunch-we-picked-this-logo-just-to-piss-you-off/

======
bugsy
The logo truly is a horrifically bad design, so much so that I just don't buy
the claim that it is intentionally bad. That's just an attempt to save face
because it is bad.

Glad to hear they are working on the speed problem. I solved it a while back
by installing every ad blocker I could find.

edit: oh gosh, it's worse than I thought. The small squares of the 3 size grid
on the right are a slightly different size than the 4 size grid of the logo.
You can't convince me that is intentionally bad, that's just bad, sloppy,
terrible work.

------
kijinbear
Looks like a ripoff of Linode's logo, topped with a bit of Minecraft texture.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
there's so much Tetris goin on there too. Also, cue logo design (mis)trend of
late 2011 - the pixelated fade. ala..I think it was MS stuff/Windows back in
like....turn of the century?

------
rickmb
The amount of hollow marketing speak in this post suggests it's a
rationalization after the fact. Which usually indicates the original criteria
was mostly a matter of "ooh, that looks pretty".

Not that there's anything wrong with that, but the need to rationalize
intuitive decisions with BS phrases like "It’s a design that breaks more news
than its competitors, that loves the code junkies working 22-hour days to
build world-changing products." makes me want to barf.

------
kogir
Are the black boxes instead of images on purpose?

<http://imgur.com/fw52e>

~~~
k33l0r
Apparently JavaScript must be enabled if you want to see the pictures.

------
rumblestrut
I'm not a fan of the overall design, but the way the logo disappears into the
top bar (scroll slowly) is pretty darn cool.

------
kloncks
It's really not that bad. I hated the new Facebook layout before liking it
again. Who knows how I'll feel in a few weeks.

It's all about metrics anyways. If this layout raises activity on site or
visits, then good job. If not, I'm sure they'll do edits.

Why do we just bash TC like no other?

------
sp332
And a follow-up post, _A Copy-And-Paste Hatemail Template_
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/11/the-techcrunch-redesign-
a-c...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/11/the-techcrunch-redesign-a-copy-and-
paste-hatemail-template/)

------
bemmu
Here's an extension to remove it :)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/enejibegbgfghbnanp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/enejibegbgfghbnanppenmkjenhjjdmn)

------
MaysonL
Another great reason to ignore the site.

------
streeter
Good thing I only read TC in a feed reader. Then I don't have to actually
visit the site anymore.

------
markkat
Impressed. Looks pretty good. But those titles with the green remind me of The
Onion.

------
ddw
Why do I think of Breitbart every time I think of TechCrunch?

------
ddemchuk
Why does loading TechCrunch take me 9 seconds? What exactly are they doing to
cause such a slow load? Why does a page load for them require 330 requests?

~~~
nkassis
I'm going to say without looking that's it's for ads. Oh and I'm sure that
blocky logo isn't compressed at all, (same effect could have been done with
the logo at 50x50 scaled up ;p)

~~~
phamilton
Some browsers blur scaled up images so you don't get that nice blocky image.

------
suking
Mission Accomplished.

~~~
freddealmeida
I LOL'd to that. Ah Bush. I should put that on my resume.

------
ignifero
and facebook comments too

